# Worst Analogy You've Heard in a Song.



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, just as the title says. I've heard some pretty ridiculous analogies in songs that make you wonder if the writer was having a creative-block. I mean, I understand what the analogy is suppose to convey but still--- ridiculous. Also, state why you think it's ridiculous. _(sorry if this is in the wrong forum.)_

Here's a most recent one: 

Katy Perry: Firework
_Do you ever feel like a plastic bag drifting through the wind._

Why it's ridiculous (to me): 

Plastic bags caught in the wind is usually loose trash. Sorry, but I've never felt like loose trash caught in the wind.


----------



## Carbodarah (Mar 18, 2011)

By plastic bag, she basically does mean trash, or at least worthless. 
The line is basically saying, do you feel worthless as you go through life

The analogy does its job fine. Especially since millions of people have that line memorized

I can't think of any analogies myself though :/


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

"I'm gonna miss you like a child misses her blanket."

Some Fergie song I heard once on the radio and promptly shut off, never to hear again.


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

@Aila8 and @JuliaRhys I recommend that you check out this. Trust me it will be worth your precious time.. :laughing:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the worst or best analogy I've heard in a song so I'll just go ahead and post it here in either case:

"The sales climb high through the garbage pail sky like a giant dildo crushing the sun."


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

feigned angst said:


> @Aila8 and @JuliaRhys I recommend that you check out this. Trust me it will be worth your precious time.. :laughing:



LMAO that's hilarious. Thanks, first good laugh of the day.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

feigned angst said:


> @Aila8 and @JuliaRhys I recommend that you check out this. Trust me it will be worth your precious time.. :laughing:


Hahahaha. That's great. Love the one about the 400 lb Puerto Rican.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Aila8 said:


> Yep, just as the title says. I've heard some pretty ridiculous analogies in songs that make you wonder if the writer was having a creative-block. I mean, I understand what the analogy is suppose to convey but still--- ridiculous. Also, state why you think it's ridiculous. _(sorry if this is in the wrong forum.)_
> 
> Here's a most recent one:
> 
> ...


 I believe that lyric is a reference to the movie _American Beauty_:





Worst I've heard recently has been something along the line of
*"Ten thousand hugs from ten thous**and lightning bugs"

*I'm not even sure if they were going for analogy, it spewed *anal*ogy to me. A cheesy pile of excrement, to the level of a Halmark card.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Carbodarah said:


> By plastic bag, she basically does mean trash, or at least worthless.
> The line is basically saying, do you feel worthless as you go through life
> 
> The analogy does its job fine. Especially since millions of people have that line memorized
> ...


Well, it's pretty obvious what she is alluding too. That said, a good analogy or metaphor has a poetic sensibility about it, it's not just about how directly it refers to something. There are more poetic ways of communicating that you feel worthless going through life.... the plastic bag metaphor could work in a cynical poetic piece with rather crude imagery (plastic bags, ruined buildings) but in the context of her songs it just looks drab. I tend to take the plastic bag metaphor literally to draw attention to the shitness of the simile. Everyone makes shit similes though, it's forgivable. 

I'm talking to a banned person, i'm going insane.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

susurration said:


> Well, it's pretty obvious what she is alluding too. That said, a good analogy or metaphor has a poetic sensibility about it, it's not just about how directly it refers to something. There are more poetic ways of communicating that you feel worthless going through life.... the plastic bag metaphor could work in a cynical poetic piece with rather crude imagery (plastic bags, ruined buildings) but in the context of her songs it just looks drab. I tend to take the plastic bag metaphor literally to draw attention to the shitness of the simile. Everyone makes shit similes though, it's forgivable.
> 
> I'm talking to a banned person, i'm going insane.


Go, go, go, go insane
Go insane
Throw some glitter
Make it rain on him
Let me see them Hanes
Let me, let me see them Hanes


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

susurration said:


> Well, it's pretty obvious what she is alluding too. *That said, a good analogy or metaphor has a poetic sensibility about it, it's not just about how directly it refers to something. *There are more poetic ways of communicating that you feel worthless going through life.... the plastic bag metaphor could work in a cynical poetic piece with rather crude imagery (plastic bags, ruined buildings) but in the context of her songs it just looks drab. I tend to take the plastic bag metaphor literally to draw attention to the shitness of the simile. Everyone makes shit similes though, it's forgivable.
> 
> I'm talking to a banned person, i'm going insane.


Lol, The clip from _American Beauty_ that Scruffy posted just illustrated what you said. 

Delivery and format is key in good analogies found in songs. I think there's a way to re-word KP's analogy and make it more poetically pleasing.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Go, go, go, go insane
> Go insane
> Throw some glitter
> Make it rain on him
> ...


Scruffy, you are a fan of the poetic genius Ke$ha(tm)? that makes two of us. This thread is about to blow. You can't see my hanes though understandably, as i'm using them to type right now.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Sometimes I just wake up, feeling like P-Diddy; I like to yell at women trying to dance and sing.

The only thing about to blow is the cheap phallus Kesha has been hired to be the "glue" to her horrid lyrical system of club hoppers and Jersey Shores. 

I've got a keylogger, your hanes are mine.

@_Susurration_


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Sometimes I just wake up, feeling like P-Diddy; I like to yell at women trying to dance and sing.
> 
> The only thing about to blow is the cheap phallus Kesha has been hired to be the "glue" to her horrid lyrical system of club hoppers and Jersey Shores.
> 
> ...


Don't blame Ke$ha, she just likes to dance and sing because she's in love with this song. She doesn't want any one to be a "little bitch with the chit chat", she just wants to know where everyone's "dick is at" (understandably). Whoever her writer is, they seem to capture the spirit of our generation, like your keylogger and my hanes (see what I did there, Scruff).


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh that was magnificent.


----------



## Graceful Hands (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL HAHAHAHA that's gangster ~ @[email protected]


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

The worst one I can think of right now is from the song by Iyaz called "Replay":

"That girl is a gun to my holster."

Keep in mind this is an R & B pop song about love. Real romantic.


----------



## rheanne (Jul 9, 2011)

Faith Hill and Tim Mcgraw sing a duet "I need you".... 

"Like a needle needs a vein
Like Uncle Joe in Oklahoma needs a rain
I need you"

Umm... yeah. So romantic, lol-- not!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

"Zip yo lips like a padlock"
- Ke$ha

SERIOUSLY, PAD LOCKS DON'T ZIP YOU STUPID BITCH


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Axe said:


> "Zip yo lips like a padlock"
> - Ke$ha
> 
> SERIOUSLY, PAD LOCKS DON'T ZIP YOU STUPID BITCH


Hahahaha. Seriously, this made my day.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I don't know if this is even relevant but I have to say this song has the most rediculous main lyric line, I think it even came up in one of those '100 worst lyrics of all time' music documentaries. I would do anything for love, _but I won't do that..._


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never been too fond of "shake it like a salt shaker."


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

_happiness is a warm gun_

that sounds more like depression


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

Who said:


> I'm not sure if this is the worst or best analogy I've heard in a song so I'll just go ahead and post it here in either case:
> 
> "The sales climb high through the garbage pail sky like a giant dildo crushing the sun."


That sounds like something I'd write during a brain-puke.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

"You remind me of my Jeep (i wanna ride it)"
© R Kelly


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

"Took the jacket off third period: ellipsis"
Ugh!! I love me some Childish Gambino, but that line makes me sad.

Anything penned for or by Katy Perry.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

"I burn burn like a wicker cabinet." - it's always sounded so stupid and hokey to me. 



tangential said:


> _happiness is a warm gun_
> 
> that sounds more like depression


You misspelled irony.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

"Dumps like a truck" -- The Thong Song.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

"Fly go hard like geese erection" -something by Lil Wayne. I have no idea what he wants to say with that.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

"Shake it like a Polaroid picture!"-_ Hey Ya!_- Outkast


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

You are like a frog in the well
It's a collapsing tomato as for your head
Does your blood taste like... what?
Meat of your foot want to eat raw

That song is still pretty awesome though in spite of the half intelligible lyrics (which is mostly because of Engrish anyway)


----------



## The Wanderer (May 6, 2012)

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars?- Airplanes by B.o.B


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

A lot of people are labeling similes as analogies. If it's a comparison that uses "like" or "as" it's a simile.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

BiPedalP314 said:


> A lot of people are labeling similes as analogies. If it's a comparison that uses "like" or "as" it's a simile.


I don't know any songs that actually contain an analogy, though. -.-


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> I don't know any songs that actually contain an analogy, though. -.-


Neither do I.


----------



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

You're in control just like a child - madonna
that line has always peeved me.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Who said:


> "The sales climb high through the garbage pail sky like a giant dildo crushing the sun."


I think that Beck lyric is brilliant, personally.


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

I Need You - Paul Carrack

"I need you like a fly needs a plane"


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, nooooo!!!!!

"MacArthur Park" by Donna Summer. It technically isn't her song, but her cover is the one I always hear.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

Soul Eater said:


> MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
> All the sweet, green icing flowing down
> Someone left the cake out in the rain
> I don't think that I can take it
> ...


I was going to post this, but I'm too slow I guess.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

"I drive a fast car, they call me nascar" or some bull like that. Lil Boosie. I heard someone say he might be getting out of jail soon. I'm not that excited.


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

All I had to do was look up a random Lil Wayne song with lyrics. These garbage analogies are all from one song called "Ice Cream Paint Job";



> I dont care if you were Michael Phelps my *****
> I'm higher than a mothafucka Alps my *****
> I'm flyer than a mothafucka stealth my *****
> Young Money shit top shelf my *****
> We them mothafuckas like Milf my *****





> Bend the girl over put her hands on her ankles
> I'm all over this ice cream beat like sprinkles





> Young Money baby we the shit weak stomachs


You know what, I could actually just quote the whole song. Utter shit.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Monkey King said:


> Yep, just as the title says. I've heard some pretty ridiculous analogies in songs that make you wonder if the writer was having a creative-block. I mean, I understand what the analogy is suppose to convey but still--- ridiculous. Also, state why you think it's ridiculous. _(sorry if this is in the wrong forum.)_
> 
> Here's a most recent one:
> 
> ...


Apparently you've never seen _American Beaut_y. 

I don't like "Love You Like A Love Song." It seems redundant.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass ass

Thats propably not an analogy, but still pretty fucking dumb. Its an assalogy


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

"Like a rock, charging through the gate."

Also not an analogy, but: "she got a big booty so I call her Big Booty."


----------



## brandon (Oct 7, 2013)

Lil Wayne lost my respect with this line:

"I say you rappers sweet / tiramisu"

What this cough-syrup-choking dumbfuck doesn't understand is that having quality lyricisms and flow take more than just stating something, pausing, and saying a single word that vaguely relates to something previously stated. Nicki Minaj used to be a favorite until she fell under Lil Wayne's mentorship.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Taylor Swift's Analogies, In Order Of Incomprehensibility - The Awl


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

''girls wet like they livin in a fish tank.''

Best: And ya booty got me lost like Nemo.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

In that song "Butterfly" the guy says "me and yous like Sid and Nancy" ...like that is romantic, and not funny or scary.

Sid killed Nancy. They were junkies. NOT ROMANTIC.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Taylor Swift's Analogies, In Order Of Incomprehensibility - The Awl


They all make sense to me, except the last one, which is clearly a personal reference.

She's an Si dom.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

fourtines said:


> They all make sense to me, except the last one, which is clearly a personal reference.
> 
> She's an Si dom.


Lol I don't get them at all XD maybe I'm a stupid-Dom xP (I am Si-dom btw)


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

"Do you ever feel like a plastic bag, drifting through the wind, wanting to start again"
Didn't know plastic bags had a nervous system in order to want, Titty Purry.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Lol I don't get them at all XD maybe I'm a stupid-Dom xP (I am Si-dom btw)


So was Walt Whitman. Some Si dom are poets, some are kindergarten teachers. 

I like where she says he leaves you like a penny out in the rain.

I have seen people suggest she is actually Ni bc of it, because of her personal analogies, but they are fairly straightforward and sensory and carry personal emotional weight for her.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

The worst everything is in 'Hey soul sister'.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

From Rihanna's "Cake"

"And it's not even my birthday
But you wanna put your name on it
And it's not even my birthday
And he tryna put his name on it"​
I guess I'm just confused why he would put _his _name on the birthday cake when it's (supposedly not) _her _birthday....


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

> In that song "Butterfly" the guy says "me and yous like Sid and Nancy" ...like that is romantic, and not funny or scary.
> 
> Sid killed Nancy. They were junkies. NOT ROMANTIC.


Ha! I feel the same way whenever I hear a song or movie where they compare a love to Romeo and Juliet's. Um....do you not know how that story ended?


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

"Now I’m floating like a butterfly/
Stinging like a bee I earned my stripes/
I went from zero, to my own hero"
- "Roar" by Katy Perry

I'm cringing.


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)

Bitch real G's move in silence like lasagna. - Lil Wayne

I think the line speaks for itself.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

> Yeah, I had a bitch, but she ain't bad as you​


Charming.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Elveni said:


> "Now I’m floating like a butterfly/
> Stinging like a bee I earned my stripes/
> I went from zero, to my own hero"
> - "Roar" by Katy Perry
> ...


It sounds as if a 5 year old had written the lyrics. Baffled by it's popularity..


----------

